# Belated Christmas presents finally in and installed...



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

My wife ordered from JHP the gauge pack and Bluetooth car kit. Took all of about 30 minutes to install both. Love 'em. Too dark tonight to take pics, but will do so in the next day or so and post.

Jim Miller

'06 M6, 18"
'02 Saab 9-5 Aero Wagon
'93 Saab 900 Commemorative Edition, modified
'91 Saab 900 Special Edition Convertible


----------



## sonofgasguy (Dec 18, 2006)

LUCKY!:cheers


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

sonofgasguy said:


> LUCKY!:cheers


Hey, thanks, Son! Yeah, she ordered well before Xmas, but it got lost in Cyberspace. Geoff called her and me both -- international LD! THAT is customer service! Awesome group there.

JM


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

*Finally took some pics...*

Here they are:

JM


----------



## Questor (Nov 27, 2004)

*mp3 Playback through blue tooth?*

Have you used the blue tooth with a mp3 player? If so how does it sound?


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice - Now hardwire that RD!!!!


----------



## batsallover (Jan 1, 2007)

The gauge pack is a definite on my mod list. The first thing I noticed when I test drove my GTO, Saturday was the need for some gauges on top of the center console. :cheers Very cool indeed, I wonder how much for the Impulse Blue color.


----------

